# 568A or 568B for cat6 patch panel?



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I am just about to wire my two 12 port cat 6 path panels that I got from monoprice and I have looked around a lot and read a bunch about the two different cat 6 wiring standards and was wondering if anyone has any advice as to which I should use and if there is a preferred standard for video over HDMI over cat 6? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.

dave

"hey, isn't this guy supposed to be a millionair?"


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

A is designated for residential use as it puts blue pair in the center allowing that to be used for phone or net easily. B is more for commercial.

That said as long as its the same on both ends it really doesn't matter.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Neither wireing standard is better than the other although A allows phone hookup and is the more dominant of the two. Really you just want to make sure that you follow the same one on both ends of the cable or punch down block. Doesn't matter to the router or NIC which type either.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Neither is better. For Cat6/Gigabit, you use all 8 pairs, so the entire Cat6 bundle is used for data. 10/100 Fast Ethernet only needs 4 of the Cat5/5e/6 wires, so in theory you could use phone or 2 lines on the same wire.

I use B, because when I learned cable-making it was what our patch cables were and I could double check by looking at the color pattern.

Without even looking it up (top down): 568B Wht/Orange, Orange, Wht/Green, Blue, Wht/Blue, Green, Wht/Brown, Brown. Trim, insert, crimp.


----------

